# D&D III movie trailer



## Scott_Rouse (Dec 10, 2008)

Pure Awesome

We can only hope it is this good when it comes out


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2008)

And a hit song to go with it!!


----------



## inkmonkeys (Dec 10, 2008)

Shine on me!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2008)

Somewhere, those responsible for the first 2 movies should be shaking their heads in shame and wonder.

They got pwned by a 5 minute "Europop" video.


----------



## Shroomy (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm only half way through it and its already better than the first two movies.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Dec 10, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They got pwned by a 5 minute "Europop" video.



Sadly, that's totally true. How did that happen? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Shroomy (Dec 10, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> Sadly, that's totally true. How did that happen?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




They got an Oscar winner to direct it (no, I'm serious, read the bio)!


----------



## Adso (Dec 10, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:


> Pure Awesome
> 
> We can only hope it is this good when it comes out




Rouse, you owe me a small part of your soul, since your little act of "sharing" destroyed a small part of mine.

Just drop it off by my cube. Thanks!


----------



## inkmonkeys (Dec 10, 2008)

Shroomy said:


> They got an Oscar winner to direct it (no, I'm serious, read the bio)!




They got an award-winning _special-effects guy_ to _direct_. I'm not sure that's the same thing.


----------



## Eridanis (Dec 10, 2008)

The pencil moustache does all the heavy lifting for the actor. Award-winning!

Honestly, the costumes were really well done. But I thought I'd gotten that family of pop song out of my head around, oh. 1989. Get outta my head!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 10, 2008)

Monkey couldn't finish watching it.  Monkey couldn't get past the first 30 seconds.  

Monkey's brain hurts.


----------



## Shroomy (Dec 10, 2008)

inkmonkeys said:


> They got an award-winning _special-effects guy_ to _direct_. I'm not sure that's the same thing.




Hmmm, an Oscar-winning SFX guy over the people behind the D&D movie...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Dec 10, 2008)

Favorite parts:

#1: Dude slashes the sword, and the ship explodes _for some reason_

#2: Doctor Doom cameo

#3: The green guitar.

#4: And the moral of the story is.... "Love Has Enemies."


----------



## Halivar (Dec 10, 2008)

I GOT IT! I was having "character" block for my new character in an upcoming campaign, and I have it now!

Foppish Swashbuckler! Hurry, Scott! Get them to put out the bard!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, it does have some interesting visuals, and the lead is flamboyantly.... heterosexual. It also bears a bit of resemblance to The Princess Bride. I think Courtney Solomon should get the full version made as the next D&D movie. As others have mentioned, it couldn't possibly be worse than the first two.


----------



## Engilbrand (Dec 10, 2008)

Scott Rouse is a bad man. I NEED AN ADULT!!
That's just wrong.
Both D&D movies were... bad. But I can't be the only one who thought that the second one was better than the first.


----------



## Shroomy (Dec 10, 2008)

Engilbrand said:


> Scott Rouse is a bad man. I NEED AN ADULT!!
> That's just wrong.
> Both D&D movies were... bad. But I can't be the only one who thought that the second one was better than the first.




No, you're not the only one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2008)

Engilbrand said:


> the second one was better than the first.




That, I'd have thought, was self-evident.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Dec 10, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> #2: Doctor Doom cameo



I swear the mask looks more like the one from Kingdom of Heaven.


----------



## crash_beedo (Dec 10, 2008)

Ack.  It's like the D&D version of *rick-rolling.*


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 10, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That, I'd have thought, was self-evident.



Sorry, I preferred the first.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 10, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:


> Pure Awesome
> 
> We can only hope it is this good when it comes out




BAD MONKEY!

RELIQUE Smash!


----------



## WhatGravitas (Dec 10, 2008)

Engilbrand said:


> But I can't be the only one who thought that the second one was better than the first.



Oh, you're not the only one. The first one almost made me suicidal. The second one... I could classify that as corny fun time-waster, simply because it had some fun D&D references and a proper adventuring party.

But still bad, just not as bad as the first one.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 10, 2008)

ouch.  Ouch.  OUCH!

I'd say that was equally bad to the D&D movies- I had to clamp my hands to my ears to prevent my brains from liquifying.

Scott, maybe you should get this corny Euro-band for the next D&D movie:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzbxizbc0bQ]YouTube - Lordi - Opening Eurovision 2007[/ame]

If you do, could you get the Satan in high heels guy to behead the nancy, prettyboy elf wannabe with the guyliner moustache?


----------



## mach1.9pants (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for a stomach churning experience, Mr Rouse

ergghh


----------



## Cadfan (Dec 10, 2008)

Just make sure you cast the girl in the bodice.  You all know who I mean.


----------



## PeelSeel2 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just threw up in my mouth.  Thanks Scott.

So many bad memories in this thread.  Admin, please lock thread.  No, delete.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 10, 2008)

Forget everything you read in the other thread, THIS is what should be made into a RPG.

My favorite moment: when he opens his blouse and his torso is pure light.

My other favorite moment (although I might have imagined it): Quasi-nipple-slip when the red-head is running at about 1/3 of the video.

AR


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 10, 2008)

PeelSeel2 said:


> I just threw up in my mouth.  Thanks Scott.
> 
> So many bad memories in this thread.  Admin, please lock thread.  No, delete.




No, please don't delete. It should be kept as evidence when it finally comes out that the D&D brand manager likes torturing the players.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 10, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:


> Pure Awesome
> 
> We can only hope it is this good when it comes out




What the Hell was that!? That guy looks like the love child of Rick Astley and one of the Nelson twins! I know I wasn't, but I kind of feel like I've been Rick-Rolled! . . . Oh, I feel so Dirty!!!


----------



## amysrevenge (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm very disappointed.  Only 1/2 a second of crocodile.  I was hoping for more.


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 10, 2008)

My 11 year old son and I were mesmerized. I couldn't stop watching, and I have no idea why!

btw, the second D&D movie was watchable, if not great cinema.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone else think the singer, Chris Dane Owens, could look the part for Elric with just a little makeup?


Yeah, Lordi definitely needs to do the music and special effects for the next D&D movie. I just wish they could do Mr Lordi's wings as a practical effect since IMHO the CG for them never seems to work {Dark Floors]


----------



## D'karr (Dec 10, 2008)

For a pop singer this guy is a great actor.

Dungeons & Dragons III: Return of the Light of Love


----------



## Paul_Klein (Dec 10, 2008)

D'karr said:


> For a pop singer this guy is a great actor.




Wait... what? Maybe we watched a different video. 

He couldn't even "act" like he was really playing a guitar.


----------



## RyvenCedrylle (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr. Chris Dane Owens may not be a terrific actor or singer (depending on your taste), but he sure as heck can channel page 38 of the PHB!  He's probably as close to a real-life Eladrin as you're going to get.  Creepy, really.


----------



## pawsplay (Dec 10, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Somewhere, those responsible for the first 2 movies should be shaking their heads in shame and wonder.
> 
> They got pwned by a 5 minute "Europop" video.




A five minute _fake_ Europop video. The guy is from LA!


----------



## Lord Xtheth (Dec 10, 2008)

This is so turning into the new Rick-Roll


----------



## Traycor (Dec 10, 2008)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> My favorite moment: when he opens his blouse and his torso is pure light.




Pure awesome! I especially loved how Dr. Doom beat up the leper from Kingdom of Heaven and stole his mask.


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Dec 10, 2008)

Scott- you need to be slapped upside the head for posting that. 

Why doesn't WOTC just buy the rights to 'Hawk the Slayer' and slap the D&D logo on it? It's the best fantasy film ever made... PERIOD.


----------



## kibbitz (Dec 10, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> Anyone else think the singer, Chris Dane Owens, could look the part for Elric with just a little makeup?
> 
> 
> Yeah, Lordi definitely needs to do the music and special effects for the next D&D movie. I just wish they could do Mr Lordi's wings as a practical effect since IMHO the CG for them never seems to work {Dark Floors]




Why yes, that was the second thought I had when I watched it. The first thought was "Black moustache but blonde hair?"


----------



## Shroomy (Dec 10, 2008)

I felt compelled to watch it again, and its still better than the D&D movies.  Someone needs to translate this video into an actual D&D campaign!


----------



## Lazybones (Dec 10, 2008)

I groaned, I shook my head, and left. 

Then I came back later and bookmarked it. 

I need to go wash my hands now.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 10, 2008)

Needed more crocodile.  It _deserved_ more crocodile.


----------



## chaotix42 (Dec 10, 2008)

http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/6518/ddiiike5.png


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 10, 2008)

kibbitz said:


> Why yes, that was the second thought I had when I watched it. The first thought was "Black moustache but blonde hair?"



I'm betting it is a Princess Bride thing.


----------



## Lanefan (Dec 10, 2008)

Nobody in any D+D world can possibly have teeth (or skin) so perfect as the people in that video.

Bleah.

Lanefan


----------



## Ander00 (Dec 10, 2008)

It suffers from the same problems as most other trailers these days, it is way too long and pretty much spoils everything.


cheers


----------



## avin (Dec 10, 2008)

Dude... _DROP THE LADY AND GET THE THREE WITCHES!!!!!!!!!1111_


----------



## rossik (Dec 10, 2008)

He is a D&D Fabio!


----------



## Shadeydm (Dec 10, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> Favorite parts:
> 
> #1: Dude slashes the sword, and the ship explodes _for some reason_




Must be a 4E thing


----------



## CharlesRyan (Dec 10, 2008)

Shadeydm said:


> Must be a 4E thing




Daily power.


----------



## rossik (Dec 10, 2008)

being a bard







look at meeee!! no hands!






spiderman jump





well...just because


----------



## PeelSeel2 (Dec 10, 2008)

rossik said:


> well...just because




Mmmmmmm.  Delicious!

Any chance of getting a still of the supposed nipple slip?  I can't watch the film again.  I cost me two levels of my manhood.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Dec 10, 2008)

Engilbrand said:


> Scott Rouse is a bad man. I NEED AN ADULT!!
> That's just wrong.
> Both D&D movies were... bad. But I can't be the only one who thought that the second one was better than the first.



 I disagree, I liked the first better.
Come on, who doesn't love Snails?

But the movie was pretty good. Babe was pretty hawt.

I'd watch it, but doesn't it sorta spoil the fact that they get together? I'd still watch it; I'm a romantic fool and all.


----------



## D'karr (Dec 10, 2008)

Shadeydm said:


> Must be a 4E thing




Actually it's a "thinking too hard about fantasy" thing.


----------



## Drkfathr1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow. Just wow. 

Add me to the list that finds it hilarious that this video, despite how cheesy and cringe-worthy it is, was still better than both the real D&D movies combined! 

YEESH! 

Oh, and I'll be happy to take the redhead and the witches. Think big!


----------



## D'karr (Dec 10, 2008)

Drkfathr1 said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Add me to the list that finds it hilarious that this video, despite how cheesy and cringe-worthy it is, was still better than both the real D&D movies combined!
> 
> ...




The redhead, the witches, and the 3 "fairies(?)"/angels/hot chicks.


----------



## Fifth Element (Dec 10, 2008)

IME this works we D&D because D&D campaigns tend to be cliched, tropey and campy. (Not to mention a lot of fun.)

It doesn't work as D&D because there's just one protagonist rather than a group.

At any rate, Le Rouse is *awesome! *for posting it. And since the video is not actually D&D-related, I do not have to call it *awesome!*


----------



## Rel (Dec 10, 2008)

PeelSeel2 said:


> Any chance of getting a still of the supposed nipple slip?  I can't watch the film again.  I cost me two levels of my manhood.




Posting any such pics at ENWorld would be ill advised.  If found, please send any pics like that directly to my e-mail and I'll see that they're dealt with appropriately.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Dec 10, 2008)

And CC the rest of the mods, just for good measure...


----------



## chaotix42 (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL! Funniest mod warnings evar!


----------



## Klaus (Dec 10, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:


> Pure Awesome
> 
> We can only hope it is this good when it comes out



:shakes fist at heavens:

"THEEEEEROOOOUUUUSSSEEEE!!!!"


----------



## dangerous jack (Dec 10, 2008)

I tried to look away, I really did.  But it was just so mesmerizing.  I had to know what happened next.


----------



## C_M2008 (Dec 10, 2008)

Not Bad. Demanning, but not bad.

The Wonderboy video would make a better D&D movie though.


----------



## The Little Raven (Dec 10, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:


> Pure Awesome
> 
> We can only hope it is this good when it comes out




*blink*

Some things cannot be unlearned.

What goes around comes around, Rouse.


----------



## Larrin (Dec 10, 2008)

Watch it without sound.  It makes it 90% more bearable, and at that point, kind of intriguing.  I'm half tempted to watch again and try and figure out some kind of plot (at least the characters).  As far as a semi-cheesey fanatasy movie trailer, i'd rent it when it came out on DVD, provided that song wasn't anywhere in it.  I have to say I really wish they actually made more high fantasy movies.  I really REALLY wish the reason they didn't make more of them was it seems difficult to make them no suck.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2008)

pawsplay said:


> A five minute _fake_ Europop video. The guy is from LA!




That's why I had it in quote marks- anyone can do europop, you don't have to be european to do it.

Just like you don't have to be black to do rap (thank you, Beastie Boys) or a caucasian male to do metal (thank you Dir En Grey, Doro Pesch, Tony MacAlpine and others)

But you still make an excellent point- its not even europop made by real Europeans...somehow, that makes its triumph over the D&D movies that much more...embarrassing.



> Needed more crocodile.




Did you perhaps produce "Don't Fear the Reaper" by BOC, loading it with more and more cowbell?



> Come on, who doesn't love Snails?




Snails as escargot are awesome.

Snails as Marlon Wayans doing his best Chris Tucker impression is simply horrible.


----------



## Jack99 (Dec 10, 2008)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> Forget everything you read in the other thread, THIS is what should be made into a RPG.
> 
> My favorite moment: when he opens his blouse and his torso is pure light.
> 
> ...






Rel said:


> Posting any such pics at ENWorld would be ill advised.  If found, please send any pics like that directly to my e-mail and I'll see that they're dealt with appropriately.






Kid Charlemagne said:


> And CC the rest of the mods, just for good measure...




Glad to see you guys still haven't lost your humor.

I still think Lordi channels D&D more. I mean, I voted for them after all!


----------



## Dragonbait (Dec 10, 2008)

Lanefan said:


> Nobody in any D+D world can possibly have teeth (or skin) so perfect as the people in that video.
> 
> Bleah.
> 
> Lanefan




I take it that you never opened up a D&D book and looked at any of the character images? 

It's also more accurate than other D&D movies in that it fluctuates from medieval to Victorian to .. That period... Of the tri-pointed hats and pirates and all that stuff..Age? I've never seen an accurate portrayal of any particular time period in any D&D campaign before.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't remember who said Lordi should do the music.  That is simply wrong.

Blackmore's Night should do the music.  Ritchie Blackmore's history as the guitarist/composer for Deep Purple and Rainbow means he could bring the thunder when needed.  His current band with Candace Night means he can bring authentic or quasi-authentic ballads to the table as well.

http://www.blackmoresnight.com/

No, Lordi shouldn't do the music- Lordi should *be in the movie.*


----------



## Sir Brennen (Dec 10, 2008)

During the shots of the guy just singing, I think he looks suspiciously like Ann Coulter...


----------



## diaglo (Dec 10, 2008)

shine on you crazy diamonds, you. shine on.


diaglo "camped out for the first showing of the D&D Movie" Ooi


----------



## The Little Raven (Dec 10, 2008)

Sir Brennen said:


> During the shots of the guy just singing, I think he looks suspiciously like Ann Coulter...




I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 10, 2008)

Sir Brennen said:


> During the shots of the guy just singing, I think he looks suspiciously like Ann Coulter...



Uncanny!


----------



## Wolfspider (Dec 10, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjrVg7eRHrc]YouTube - UNicorns LA[/ame]


----------



## Betote (Dec 10, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> Glad to see you guys still haven't lost your humor.
> 
> I still think Lordi channels D&D more. I mean, I voted for them after all!




Me too! 

Man, that was a great night.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 10, 2008)

that made me feel good. 



no really.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Dec 10, 2008)

I loved that!  If 4E put out things like that, I'd actually buy it! 



Shadeydm said:


> Must be a 4E thing




Death Mark.  Level 3 Desert Wind maneuver.



D'karr said:


> Actually it's a "thinking too hard about fantasy" thing.




Bah.



Rel said:


> Posting any such pics at ENWorld would be ill advised.  If found, please send any pics like that directly to my e-mail and I'll see that they're dealt with appropriately.




It's good to be the king moderator.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Blackmore's Night should do the music.  Ritchie Blackmore's history as the guitarist/composer for Deep Purple and Rainbow means he could bring the thunder when needed.  His current band with Candace Night means he can bring authentic or quasi-authentic ballads to the table as well.
> 
> The Official Ritchie Blackmore and Blackmores Night Website
> [/I][/B][/U]




Addendum:

After further consideration, I'd like to add Austin band, The Sword, to the list of bands that should be on the soundtrack.

1) They have mythology/sword & sorcery themed songs, like "How heavy this axe" and "The Maiden, the Mother, the Crone."

2) The lead singer plays D&D.  He said so in an article in Austin's local press.  Putting him and his band on the soundtrack would be like giving back to the community, and you know he'd be so geeked up about it, he'd deliver a killer tune.


----------



## snotling (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow  

not sure what to say.   

Amazing costumes and visuals for a ....cheesy video  . I kinda liked it..


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 10, 2008)

Gothmog said:


> ouch.  Ouch.  OUCH!
> 
> I'd say that was equally bad to the D&D movies- I had to clamp my hands to my ears to prevent my brains from liquifying.



I must agree. I couldn't listen to that for more than 20 to 30 seconds without screaming. The horror!

Mr Rouse, you did a bad, bad thing. 



Gothmog said:


> Scott, maybe you should get this corny Euro-band for the next D&D movie:
> 
> YouTube - Lordi - Opening Eurovision 2007



That was awesome!

Gothmog, you rock!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 10, 2008)

Darrin Drader said:


> No, please don't delete. It should be kept as evidence when it finally comes out that the D&D brand manager likes torturing the players.



Yes, and it is a good reminder to me that I am definitely NOT Wizards of the Coast's target audience anymore.

Blech!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2008)

Heh.  

Hall of the Mountain King | Savatage


----------



## Negflar2099 (Dec 11, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that if they ever made an Order of the Stick movie the lead singer in this video should play Elan? I mean he's got the blonde locks, he's not afraid to don a crappy mustache when he needs to (to play Nale) and he sings. He'd be perfect.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG! This so needs to be the new Rick Roll.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 11, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> Heh.
> 
> Hall of the Mountain King | Savatage




Ugh. That so reminds me of why I hate '80s metal. It's got everything: obligatory screaming, midget abuse, blatant stereotyping, uninspired guitar work, and of course the half naked white haired king with the perfect body who wakes up just long enough to throw a cup and then fall back asleep.

Scary as it sounds, I'll take the Rouse's video over this one any day of the week.


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (Dec 11, 2008)

I think I saw Cthulhu ran away in abject terror after watching this video...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2008)

Darrin Drader said:


> Ugh. That so reminds me of why I hate '80s metal. It's got everything: obligatory screaming, midget abuse, blatant stereotyping, uninspired guitar work, and of course the half naked white haired king with the perfect body who wakes up just long enough to throw a cup and then fall back asleep.
> 
> Scary as it sounds, I'll take the Rouse's video over this one any day of the week.



Heh. That just goes to show we're very different people, Darrin. The video IS rather bad, but I love that song. It's one of my favorites from Savatage.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2008)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> I think I saw Cthulhu run away in abject terror after watching this video...



ROTFL!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2008)

JVisgaitis said:


> OMG! This so needs to be the new Rick Roll.



Okay, what/who is this Rick Roll that everyone is mentioning?


----------



## XCorvis (Dec 11, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> Okay, what/who is this Rick Roll that everyone is mentioning?




This wikipedia entry will tell you about rickrolling. 

*Cough*


----------



## Ulrick (Dec 11, 2008)

Okay, I understand that the lead singer of the 1st video might look like bit of a pansy.

However, with different make-up, I think he could make a good Elric of Melnibone.

"Arioch! Arioch! Blood and souls for my lord Arioch!"


----------



## Starbuck_II (Dec 11, 2008)

Did you watch the Macy's Parade? We were Rick Rolled.

It stands for Rick Astery singing, "Never Gonna Give You Up".
People giving fake links to something with the real link usually to youtube site (though other sites exist) with Rick singing.

Really fun the first couple times, but after that...


----------



## XCorvis (Dec 11, 2008)

XCorvis said:


> This wikipedia entry will tell you about rickrolling.
> 
> *Cough*




Or perhaps it is this link instead:

Rickrolling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2008)

XCorvis said:


> This wikipedia entry will tell you about rickrolling.
> 
> *Cough*



WTF!?!



XCorvis said:


> Or perhaps it is this link instead:
> 
> Rickrolling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ahhh.... I see. Thanks.

I've been rickrolled!


----------



## Halivar (Dec 11, 2008)

XCorvis said:


> This wikipedia entry will tell you about rickrolling.
> 
> *Cough*



Hah! So funny, you liar. The real link is here.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 11, 2008)

more people need to see this

*all *people need to see this


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 11, 2008)

Ulrick said:


> Okay, I understand that the lead singer of the 1st video might look like bit of a pansy.
> 
> However, with different make-up, I think he could make a good Elric of Melnibone.



However?  his feminine features are WHY I [and probably kibbitz] think he just needs red iris contacts and some light skin powder to be a darn good Elric.

“_It is the color of a bleached skull, his flesh; and the long hair which flows below his shoulders is milk-white. From the tapering, beautiful head stare two slanting eyes, crimson and moody, and from the loose sleeves of his yellow gown emerge two slender hands, also the color of bone._[2]

Elric is an effeminate looking Bishonen prettyboy. An _inversion_ of Conan and other manly fantasy fiction heroes.

Strong? No way! He can’t get out of bed without drugs.

A mighty sword at his side? A mighty Evil sword is more like it.

Does he gets the girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ? He gets the girls 



Spoiler



killed


!

Carve himself an empire? He _lost_ himself an empire!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 11, 2008)

Kid Charlemagne said:


> And CC the rest of the mods, just for good measure...




Except me--unless it's a heroic basket-shot.  But then the rest probably wouldn't care as much.


----------



## Jack7 (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought getting rick-rolled was when your buddies got ya drunk, tied you naked to the back of a cow, set the tail on fire, and ran you through your neighbor's Halloween party screaming, _*"Lucy, I'm home!!"*_ 

My how times have changed.

As for the flick, I really liked the choreography. It reminded me of _the Prisoner._

But who was the chick on the horse and how come she sat a saddle like that?


----------



## Rel (Dec 11, 2008)

Dinkeldog said:


> Except me--unless it's a heroic basket-shot.  But then the rest probably wouldn't care as much.




This is precisely why I asked that questionable pics be sent to me so that I could forward them to other mods *as appropriate*.


----------



## charlesatan (Dec 11, 2008)

The video's been desconstructed.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Dec 12, 2008)

charlesatan said:


> The video's been desconstructed.




Great find!

Also, glad to hear the brilliant plot will continue for another two videos.  I can't wait to see the drama and pathos the director is able to evoke from some of the most emotionally beautiful and philosophically complex pieces of film I, and dare I say the entire world, has ever laid eyes upon.


----------



## Halivar (Dec 12, 2008)

It's videos like this make me remember my childhood and say, "You know, if Ladyhawk had a different soundtrack, it would be my favorite movie today."


----------



## Hairfoot (Dec 12, 2008)

Which campaign setting has only androgenous middle-aged humans?


----------



## Jack7 (Dec 12, 2008)

> Which campaign setting has only androgenous middle-aged humans?





I don't know. I thought the blond chick on the mare was maybe a cross between a fairy and a pixie the way she sat that horse.

And did you see the way she glowed that one time?
That can't really be human.


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 12, 2008)

The three witches/fairies/ladies-of-the-lake theme was pretty cool.
How appropriate that the elven lead singer has a green guitar.


----------



## jdsivyer (Dec 12, 2008)

Halivar said:


> It's videos like this make me remember my childhood and say, "You know, if Ladyhawk had a different soundtrack, it would be my favorite movie today."






It's funny 'cause it's true!


----------



## Kishin (Dec 12, 2008)

Darrin Drader said:


> Ugh. That so reminds me of why I hate '80s metal. It's got everything: obligatory screaming, midget abuse, blatant stereotyping, uninspired guitar work, and of course the half naked white haired king with the perfect body who wakes up just long enough to throw a cup and then fall back asleep.
> 
> Scary as it sounds, I'll take the Rouse's video over this one any day of the week.




Jon Oliva has a very obnoxious voice, but if you take anything Savatage did with Zakk Stevens, you have some of the best metal you'll ever hear. Hall of the Mountain King nowhere compares to some of the epic stuff they did later, including the ridiculously awesome counterpoint arrangement at the end of this song: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B7ZYdKlbhI"]YouTube - Savatage- "Chance"[/ame]

Also, if you think Criss Oliva's guitar playing is uninspired.... There really are no words. (Sadly, he doesn't feature on the above song, having died in a car accident by then...)

Also, Chris Dane Owens has changed my life.

The MVP of that video is the alligator, though.

Needs more alligator.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 12, 2008)

Halivar said:


> It's videos like this make me remember my childhood and say, "You know, if Ladyhawk had a different soundtrack, it would be my favorite movie today."



Pistols at dawn, man! Ladyhawke rocks, soundtrack and all!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2008)

Kishin said:


> Jon Oliva has a very obnoxious voice, but if you take anything Savatage did with Zakk Stevens, you have some of the best metal you'll ever hear. Hall of the Mountain King nowhere compares to some of the epic stuff they did later, including the ridiculously awesome counterpoint arrangement at the end of this song: YouTube - Savatage- "Chance"
> 
> Also, if you think Criss Oliva's guitar playing is uninspired.... There really are no words. (Sadly, he doesn't feature on the above song, having died in a car accident by then...)



Good to meet another Savatage fan! My first experience with this band was when I bought "Dead Winter Dead" simply because I thought the cover was cool. I'm glad I did. It's one of my favorite albums.

Unfortunately, it's really tough to find Savatage albums here in Edmonton. The local HMVs don't usually have anything and when they do the price is outragous. (i.e. $25+) I definitely want The Wake Of Magellan and Hall Of The Mountain King if I can find them at a reasonable price.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 12, 2008)

Klaus said:


> Pistols at dawn, man! Ladyhawke rocks, soundtrack and all!




I'll be your second! The Alan Parsons Project ROCKS! Their Honor must be defended!


(Okay . . . so it wasn't _exactly_ the Alan Parsons Project, but they were a major influence and involved with the music production.)


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Dec 12, 2008)

El Mahdi said:


> I'll be your second! The Alan Parsons Project ROCKS! Their Honor must be defended!
> 
> 
> (Okay . . . so it wasn't _exactly_ the Alan Parsons Project, but they were a major influence and involved with the music production.)




I don't know much about the Alan Parsons Project, but my favorite song from one of my favorite albums, Trance Atlantic Air Waves,  was a cover of one of their songs.  Maybe you'd enjoy it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YnLiZA-IkY]YouTube - T.A.A.W.-Lucifer[/ame]


----------



## Halivar (Dec 12, 2008)

El Mahdi said:


> I'll be your second! The Alan Parsons Project ROCKS! Their Honor must be defended!
> 
> 
> (Okay . . . so it wasn't _exactly_ the Alan Parsons Project, but they were a major influence and involved with the music production.)



Bah! Tangerine Dream's and Jon Anderson's work for _Legend_ owns Ladyhawke. In the face.

But, alas, it is a Pyrrhic victory, as my friends mock me mercilessly for preferring it to the orchestral score in the director's cut.

--Halivar, who is now going off to listen to _Roundabout_ because Jon Anderson is the !


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 12, 2008)

Halivar said:


> Bah! Tangerine Dream's and Jon Anderson's work for _Legend_ owns Ladyhawke. In the face.
> 
> But, alas, it is a Pyrrhic victory, as my friends mock me mercilessly for preferring it to the orchestral score in the director's cut.
> 
> --Halivar, who is now going off to listen to _Roundabout_ because Jon Anderson is the !




YES! (Man, I just love 70's and 80's Prog Rock).

 P.S.: That would be a movie that I'd love to see redone without Tom Cruise.  However, it would still have to have Tim Curry.  Man, he was tons of awesome in that movie.


Hey, StreamOfTheSky, I tried to listen to it but it said it was no longer available. Got another link? (and I swear to god, if you Rick-Roll me I'm going to hunt down every character you've ever had and forcibly switch their genders).


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Dec 12, 2008)

El Mahdi said:


> Hey, StreamOfTheSky, I tried to listen to it but it said it was no longer available.  Got another link?  (and I swear to god, if you Rick-Roll me I'm going to hunt down every character you've ever had and forcibly switch their genders).




Wow, I can't stand youtube.  I was listening to it, both from the site and my embedded video like 10 minutes before you posted!

Well, the video was just some pictures to go with the song anyway.  You can listen to it (and the entire album, in fact) from enigmamusic.com  *checks site*  looks like they hid the link for some reason.  Here's the page, just scroll down to Lucifer and click on it.  You need Real Player to use the media links on the site, if that's a problem.

Enigmamusic.com - The Ultimate Enigmafan Experience

For what it's worth, I just searched youtube again for "taaw lucifer," the video was the first search result, and it played just fine.  Sometimes youtube tells me a video isn't available, and when I try again later it is.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool!  I'll check it out.


----------



## hopeless (Dec 12, 2008)

No you definitely aren't although I still think that video was rather good, made me wonder why they didn't expand upon it, its certainly interesting enough I've got both d&d movies and I watch the Lord of the Rings trilogy more times than I've watched both of those movies combined!
Curious song took a while to get past my defences but it is quite good still think that singer should have kept the moustache made me wonder if he was planning to take the role of Varsuvious of the OOTS live action movie!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2008)

FWIW, I love Savatage AND APP, and think the Tangerine Dream version of _Legend_ is the best...and I really love the Brian Ferry song at the end ("Is Your Love Strong Enough").


----------



## hopeless (Dec 12, 2008)

*Oops right a title...*

Yes death to Snails and rogues who leave their rope behind and forget they can climb walls or go down them with rope and the fact he would have taken less damage by jumping than having purple lips beat him up first!
So who thought it was about a dragon hunt except with swordmages?


----------



## Sysbase (Dec 12, 2008)

*Something along those lines*



hopeless said:


> Yes death to Snails and rogues who leave their rope behind and forget they can climb walls or go down them with rope and the fact he would have taken less damage by jumping than having purple lips beat him up first!
> So who thought it was about a dragon hunt except with swordmages?




I knew it would be something along those lines. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Wonka (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok unless I fail at reading, I didnt see ANYONE mention what has the be the best part of this video: Where he goes to cross swords with Dr. Doom to defend his lady's honor, and decides "The hell with this!" and just punches him in the face. Classic. This is so bad its amazing, Ive watched it 3 times now and I feel both strangly unable to stop watching and dirty 



Fifth Element said:


> It doesn't work as D&D because there's just one protagonist rather than a group.




Not totally true! There is a scene somewhere in there near the end (no timer on the thing, so not sure the exact time) where our dashing young swordsman is stalking something with his band of compatriots: The Pirate, The Old Man, and some other guy I cant come up with a cheesy name for at the moment


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried to mute the video and play a different song to it to see how it fits?  Someone on that deconstruction blog gave me the idea, it's proving difficult.  Just about any song placed with the images will be amusing, but it'd be nice to find one that fits really well, synching vocals with when it shows him singing, and so forth.

I think I found a pretty good one, and unlike my other attempts, it's a song most people know!  Try out Michael Bolton's "Go the Distance" with the video.  Start the video when the Bolton song is 17-18 seconds in.  It matches up pretty darn well, especially the middle and end portions.  The videos next to each other, for ease of trial:

[sblock]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDyDz8WeiM4]YouTube - "SHINE ON ME" Music Video by CHRIS DANE OWENS[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkULXQbxUxs]YouTube - Michael Bolton - Go the Distance - Hercules[/ame]
[/sblock]

[sblock]Notes so far, mostly for my own reference:
"Gimme Gimme Gimme" by E-Rotic synchs amazingly well if you let the video start ~8 seconds before the song.  Just about every one of the triple-screen portions, where the screen fills one third at a time, even matches perfectly with the refrain "Gimme Gimme Gimme."

"Gamble Rumble" works alright if you delay the video 5 seconds, though then you have about ten extra seconds of song fade-out after the video still.

Man, I REALLY wanted "In My Dreams" by Dokken to fit.  I started Dokken 4 seconds early and it synchs well, except for the vocal shots at 2:10 and 2:24, those are just impossible to fit. [/sblock]


----------



## korjik (Dec 13, 2008)

It is truly truly sad, but I must agree: As cheesy as it was, it was better than the movies.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Dec 13, 2008)

crash_beedo said:


> Ack.  It's like the D&D version of *rick-rolling.*




Make it so.  

Excellent video!  Loved the visuals.  The bridge was really neat.  Kind of reminds me to put more of the fantastic in my fantasy.

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2008)

If there is to be a D&D/gamer version of rick-rolling, it needs a D&D/gamer name...

like *Grick-Trolling?*


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 13, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If there is to be a D&D/gamer version of rick-rolling, it needs a D&D/gamer name...
> 
> like *Grick-Trolling?*




Yeah, I guess *Dane-Rolling* is out.  Makes it sound like some kind of attack on Scandinavians.

Could also use *Geek-Rolling* or *Geek-Trolling*.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Dec 13, 2008)

Instead of rolling, how about a different, more nerdy-sounding word?  I nominate "Transposing."


----------



## Demmero (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, I'm too lazy to read through the whole thread so I'm just gonna ask it:

Did anyone else think that the lead hero/singer looked like the love child of Ben Stiller and Legalos of LotR fame? *^

* Legalos _was_ a chick, right?

^ And I'm by no means trying to impugn the fine body of work that has characterized Mr. Stiller's career (especially _Zoolander_) by mentioning him in the same breath as the pieces of crap that were the two D&D movies.


----------



## Fifth Element (Dec 14, 2008)

Wonka said:


> Not totally true! There is a scene somewhere in there near the end (no timer on the thing, so not sure the exact time) where our dashing young swordsman is stalking something with his band of compatriots: The Pirate, The Old Man, and some other guy I cant come up with a cheesy name for at the moment



Oh yes, I considered that but they seem more like henchmen than fellow party members, considering the amount of solo action Mr. Blondy Man gets.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Dec 14, 2008)

Fifth Element said:


> Oh yes, I considered that but they seem more like henchmen than fellow party members, considering the amount of solo action Mr. Blondy Man gets.




But he's also clearly a Bard.  So he's the one telling the story, and mostly just talked about the parts he was involved in, "writing the others out of the script," so to speak.  Doesn't mean they did nothing.

In Suikoden I (video game), there's a narcissistic character who does little at a major event end-game, yet then in Suikoden III, you can find a play manuscript written by him.  According to the play, he was the big hero that saved the day, and the main characters who did all the actual work were portrayed as nearly helpless side-kicks of his.

Video totally reminds me of that. 

Remember kids: Bards are the most powerful class, because history is written by the winners, and Bards just happen to be the ones who write the history.


----------



## hopeless (Dec 14, 2008)

So the guy who blew up the boat was just an excuse to explain why he swing off the boat in the middle of the storm after this event?!

Yes I have always wondered why that doesn't happen more often with bards!


----------



## hopeless (Dec 14, 2008)

*Okay...*

So is there any chance if these talks Scott Rouse was rumoured to be having with Warner regarding a new d&d animated series to be shown on cartoon network next year or so will be using this as inspiration?

Come on Sword Mages are a must if they do, I wonder whether they'll use the original as a guide (ie: kids stuck in the Realms) or have an actual series where the stories have an arc?


----------



## Remathilis (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, as campy as it was, you gotta admit the visuals gave all your inner DMs some ideas...

Next game; ice bridges, evil witches, and exploding boats!


----------



## Webby140 (Dec 14, 2008)

Eridanis said:


> The pencil moustache does all the heavy lifting for the actor. Award-winning!



Made of win!

That's probably what went wrong for the previous films... distinct lack of pencil moustaches.


----------



## Ulrick (Dec 14, 2008)

That song is catchy enough that now I can't get the chorus out of my head!


----------



## hopeless (Dec 14, 2008)

And yes there is a rule in the book that prevents PCs gaining a villain's weapon after seeing him pull off that stunt and be able to reproduce it themselves!
But being hired to hunt down someone that turns out to be your missing wife will eventually be worked in tot the campaign if only so we can have a former ally turned rival become an enemy purely because he's protecting your wife and then have a masked character as a nemesis!
Well that last part if a definite! Been watching way too much Gundam series to avoid figuring that one out!


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 14, 2008)

Ulrick said:


> That song is catchy enough that now I can't get the chorus out of my head!




Ha haaaah!  Another one fails there Will Save.  Sweeeeet!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2008)

If there ever truly is a 3rd movie, I hope they spend money on finding a director who is known for having a love of strong and haunting visuals.  That way, even if the movie sucks, I'll like watching it.

I nominate Tarsem Singh (_The Cell)_ or Guillermo del Toro (_Pan's Labyrinth_, the _Hellboy_ movies).  Perhaps Clive Barker, he of Hellraiser fame.

Of course, to get any of those, we'd probably have to go for something in the Planescape setting, just to have a background capable of matching their taste in visuals.

OTOH, if Tim Burton is available...


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Dec 15, 2008)

D&D music? Well, then we need some of these bands...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlEHkG9Qzw4]DragonForce - Revelations[/ame]

and

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ClLKZbho14]Manowar - Hail and Kill[/ame]

and

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqNMbn4i8Bg]Rhapsody of Fire - Triumph or Agony[/ame]

and 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go4D1JuwuBg]Sonata Arctica - Wildfire[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv-KwtYzpxQ]Avantasia - In Quest For[/ame]

and 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU]Dio - Holy Diver[/ame]

and

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM80xp6vNbk]Dream Evil - Chasing the Dragon[/ame]

and 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwJ3MD0rIVA]Nightwish - Wishmaster[/ame]

That should be a good start anyway.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 15, 2008)

Remathilis said:


> Ok, as campy as it was, you gotta admit the visuals gave all your inner DMs some ideas...
> 
> Next game; ice bridges, evil witches, and exploding boats!




I know - especially since my players will be embarking on a trip by sea next time around...


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 15, 2008)

Ding! Merlin's Shadow gains the "Worst o' Metal" Achievement Award. Brownie Points not redeemable for cash.


----------



## Talaeden_Denthiir (Dec 15, 2008)

When I first saw it I obviously thought it was a joke (thus: humaor thread).  But then, I noticed The Rouse posted the thread, clicked on it, saw an outdoor ladscape reminiscent of LotR and thought, 'hmm... maybe it is D&D 3'.  Then I saw the guy on the horse and although his goatee/whatever u really call it looked a bit weird, although production values looked ok.  Then I saw the chick and thought, 'maybe it is a D&D 3 movie, that was fast...'.  Then all of a sudden I saw the guy sining and laughed so hard I choked on my cereal!!!!!


----------



## Talaeden_Denthiir (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, just got done watching the whole thing.  The set pieces/greenscreen backround and costumes/women are gorgeous but through most of it you can tell they are working with a greenscreen and the fight sceens, like the singer, look pretty lame!  Although, the singer does strike a believable pose sometimes.

I think this is better.  The flashback to the 'past life' with the princess/sword fight/merlin like figure is at 0:44.

Link here: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0Q78Wz9UD0]YouTube - Alejandro Sanz - El Alma Al Aire (videoclip)[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0Q78Wz9UD0[/ame]


----------



## YourSwordIsMine (Dec 15, 2008)

D&D movie?

I thought his was a video for a Blue Rose movie...

oh well...


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 15, 2008)

Talaeden_Denthiir said:


> ...I think this is better. The flashback to the 'past life' with the princess/sword fight/merlin like figure is at 0:44...




Sweet video.  Had a Latin Highlander vibe to it.  Wish I could speak Spanish though.  I guess that's why I've got Rosetta Stone on my Christmas list.


----------



## Talaeden_Denthiir (Dec 15, 2008)

@ Al Mahdi:

Glad you liked the video!  I thought it was a lot less campy than that other one.  And glad your learning Spanish.  I heard that the Roseta Stone Software was really good.  I hope it works out for you!  Any specific part you want me to translate?

Yeah, definately a highlander feel to the video.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 15, 2008)

Talaeden_Denthiir said:


> @ Al Mahdi:
> 
> Glad you liked the video! I thought it was a lot less campy than that other one. And glad your learning Spanish. I heard that the Roseta Stone Software was really good. I hope it works out for you! Any specific part you want me to translate?
> 
> Yeah, definately a highlander feel to the video.




No need to translate, that will take away my fun of figuring out for myself later.  All part of the learning process.


----------



## Remathilis (Dec 15, 2008)

Protagonist said:


> Ding! Merlin's Shadow gains the "Worst o' Metal" Achievement Award. Brownie Points not redeemable for cash.




If that is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Dec 15, 2008)

Remathilis said:


> If that is wrong, I don't want to be right.




I'm glad someone's with me.


----------



## weiknarf (Dec 16, 2008)

Fifth Element said:


> Oh yes, I considered that but they seem more like henchmen than fellow party members, considering the amount of solo action Mr. Blondy Man gets.




Yeah, I say minions.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Dec 16, 2008)

weiknarf said:


> Yeah, I say minions.




That one on the far left looks like he has aspirations of climbing to pretty-boy hero status, though. I see some fuzz on his face that could potentially become a fine looking pencil 'stache.


----------



## Herschel (Dec 16, 2008)

Masquerade said:


> Sorry, I preferred the first.





Me too, but that may be simply because of an irrational Zoe McClellan lust complex.


----------



## beeflv30 (Dec 17, 2008)

The hero looks like Anne Coulter's twin brother.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Dec 17, 2008)

beeflv30 said:


> The hero looks like Anne Coulter's twin brother.




Except that he's prettier.


----------



## beeflv30 (Dec 17, 2008)

Merlin's Shadow said:


> Except that he's prettier.


----------



## weiknarf (Dec 27, 2009)

never forget



it's gonna be a trilogy


----------

